# What time does everyone sit down for there thanksgiving dinner......



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wundrin...

Also, does anyone else cook their turkeys, fried, baked, etc, a few hours before and let them set? 

-Greg

edit: my fam sits down for dinner, around 5ish, but my gfs fam sits down at 1130 and it pisses me off. Also, the baked turkey was cooked last night and the fried turkey was put on this morning at 7 am. Both we served reheated. 

IM SORRY, BUT IM BLEEPING BLEEPED! this is my last year doing it with her fam.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i sit down at 1 at my moms and the turkey and ham is pulled out at 1230 and everything is carved and all food is set on the table 5min b4 we sit. everything is still steaming then its nap time :24:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

No Plugs, 
Look around you and be thankful that you have your gf's family to invite you over and feed you. Think about others that are less forutnate than yourself...the homeless, people without jobs..... Take a look at our fellow service men and women that aren't home, or even in the good ole U.S.A. to defend the very freedom your complaining about. My suggestion: shut your mouth, grow up, and quit being so blankety blank about things that you can't control and pull your mambi pambi lip up off the ground.....get me the kleenex!!! bwwaaahhhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> No Plugs,
> Look around you and be thankful that you have your gf's family to invite you over and feed you. Think about others that are less forutnate than yourself...the homeless, people without jobs..... Take a look at our fellow service men and women that aren't home, or even in the good ole U.S.A. to defend the very freedom your complaining about. My suggestion: shut your mouth, grow up, and quit being so blankety blank about things that you can't control and pull your mambi pambi lip up off the ground.....get me the kleenex!!! bwwaaahhhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


 hahahahahahahahahahahaha! I havent been to Thanksgiving in years. I always have to work. Yay for the oilfield


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

any where from 12-5, whenever its all done


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

ate around 6 last night. i hunted most of the day. anything to stay away from my relatives...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Have to agree with Crawfishie... just be glad to be able to sit down and eat any food, reheated or not, with the family... :bigok:

and to answer the original question.. usually eat around 1~2pm-ish... and most of the food is coming right out of the oven to the table... only dessert, or dishes served cold, are made the day before... I pulled my turkey out of the fryer 1 hour before dinner time, just cuz it took an hour to drive to my bro-in-law's house...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

We had our dinner around 1 about 2 weeks ago, because our son Zach got to come home from Afganistan cause this wife was pregnant and due. He isn't gona be here for any of the holidays so we had a Thanksmas Dinner for him. They had a beautiful baby girl which he got to see come into this world. Then we just couldn't bring our selves to have a dinner this weekend. Just wouldn't be right. So at least we got to have a nice big dinner with the entire fam. Now he is once again defending our A..es so we all can have our fresh / leftover turkeys warm or cold, cooked 5min. or 12 hr. ago. Wether we go to a new families table of a fimilar one, we need to be thankful for what we got. Everyone does it different. Just be thankful you got some food and try donating to the less fortunate. If we can afford to have these machines we can give a little to some one who can't. Hense ThanksGIVING. :usa:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

We sit down at around 12:00pm , then around 3:00pm , then around 6:00pm, and then again around 10:00pm-12:00am...... We like to eat around here brotha:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi said:


> We sit down at around 12:00pm , then around 3:00pm , then around 6:00pm, and then again around 10:00pm-12:00am...... We like to eat around here brotha:bigok:


:bigok: :bigok:


----------

